# So we started agility.



## mycobraracr

As the title says, my wife and I started agility with our younger dogs. Today was our first official lesson. My wife has wanted to do agility for a long time, so I decided I would do it with her. Well, I must say, agility is going to be a lot of work. Especially for something we just want to "play" in and do for "fun". I can already see that's not going to be the case as my wife had me making practice jumps this afternoon hahaha. Either way I think this is going to be a lot of fun for us. The dogs seem to really enjoy it and it's low stress for them compared to other things we do. I can also see how this will help with our protection sports as well. Here are a few pictures of today. We were just learning jumps, working "off" side, and things of that nature today. 

Kimber







Xander


----------



## llombardo

It's a heck of a lot more exercise for the human then some would think. Eventually you stop making mistakes so you don't have to do it over and over and over again


----------



## mycobraracr

I knew it was physically demanding. The footwork and timing are what's impressive. I have good timing, but my body cues for this need some help. Also because of all my other training, it's going to cause some problems for agility. That's okay, we will get through them. Today I think I was boring my dog while she was waiting for me to get with the program haha.


----------



## TwoBigEars

Handling is definitely the hardest part of agility!  Have fun, once you start, it's pretty addicting.


----------



## CountryGirl01

I don't know much about agility; but let me say those are some very beautiful pictures. They show just exactly how fit an majestic your GSD's are


----------



## wolfy dog

And this is only the first lesson? Impressive. Deja and I both love agility. Impulse control is still an issue as she likes to go visit dogs and their bags especially when bored.


----------



## KathrynApril

So very cool! Dinozzo & I have been learning some agility too at a great friends house! It is a lot of fun isn't it?


----------



## wyoung2153

Did Kiersten tell you I was thinking of doing Agility with Titan when I get home?? 

Love the pics  but you know that already...


----------



## wolfy dog

For those of us who are not in our prime anymore: watch the knees and hips. It can also be tough on the high drive dogs so I will keep it low key for both of us.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I remember my first agility class with Dena. The class started early in the morning and it was a little cool when we left the house, so I wore jeans. It was a small class, only 3 dogs, so by the time I finished an exercise and got to the end of the line it was time to go again. After running my butt off for an hour with hardly any breaks I was panting, my face was bright red, I was pouring sweat, and I thought I was going to die, lol. After that I vowed that no matter what the weather was I'd be wearing shorts to class. And I did - all the way into November! 

The second to last week I tripped over a tunnel support because I was watching my dog and not where I was going, and I fell and broke my shoulder. That was halfway through the class - Tom was there taking pictures and there's one with me having just gotten up off the ground cradling my arm that was time stamped at almost exactly the mid-point, so I knew exactly when it happened. I didn't know it was broken at the time but it hurt like heck, so I could only handle her on my left rather than on both sides since I could hardly move my right arm. I showed up the following week in a sling and finished the class.


----------



## Mikelia

How exciting! I've gone through level one to advanced with three dogs now and it amazes me how much I learn each go around. Handling is definitely the biggest learning curve. Agility has taught me SO much about how the dog views its world, like your foot facing the wrong way by an inch and it totally changes the dogs direction. I don't do IPO but agility has definitely helped with our obedience routines and scent work. I can guide a dog much more easily through a room on a search now that I understand how my body correlates to where the dog goes. And I use 'get out' for soooo many things lol.
Have fun! Agility is very addictive!


----------



## mycobraracr

We had our fourth session yesterday. Agility is just something we are doing for fun, and our trainer competes almost every weekend so it hasn't been an every week thing. We do lots of homework though. I couldn't be more proud of how the dogs are coming along with it. It has been so much fun. We did our first sequence yesterday. Jump, a-frame, double jump, jump, front cross, tunnel, jump, jump, jump, tunnel, rear cross, chute. My dogs are loving this.


----------



## mycobraracr

We are still at it. We took a couple months off because of the weather and holidays. It felt so good to get back out there. I never thought I would have this much fun with agility. Here are a few pictures from yesterday. 

Xander






Kimber


----------



## Shade

Looks like they're having a wonderful time


----------



## mycobraracr

They are! The dogs love it! Even when they or I mess up I just keep going and make up the rest of the course in my head haha. The dogs think it's the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Nigel

Too cool! A fun and completely different way to work with your dogs.


----------



## Steve Strom

I don't know how you get a shot of Kimber, that clear. Expensive camera that keeps up with her. Lol.


----------



## mycobraracr

Thanks everyone. 

Steve it's a Nikon D3200 with a 55-200mm lens. Nothing too crazy. Kiersten is just way better with it than I am.


----------



## Slamdunc

That's awesome!


----------



## selzer

They look like they are having a blast. Great pictures!

I did agility with Jenna and Joy. The first instructor wasn't good and while we learned to get on and off of the equipment and jump the jumps, she did nothing about footwork and body language, and I got a little of that with Joy. Joy's favorite was the a-frame. Least favorite the teeter. The thing that stuck with me on both agility and herding the first outing, was that the instructor said, whatever, praise, no corrections. With the herding that was, whatever interest she shows in the sheep, praise. With agility it was, all praise and treats. The dogs really respond to that.


----------



## Wags

Ooh I love looking at pictures of your dogs doing agility. We have decided once Bruce gets older, we are going to try agility and flyball, and maybe tracking. See what he likes best, and really go with it. There is a club here that offers puppy agility classes too, where it isn't anything really physical on the pups, but more making sure they are obedient and teaching you the foundation. We are going to try to get him into one of those classes around 6-8 months.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Those really are some great pictures! You can see how much fun everyone - humans and dogs alike, are having. Looks like they're doing really well and are totally engaged with you and Kiersten. Anything you do with your dog that facilitates the bond is a good thing. I love seeing serious working dogs doing fun stuff like agility.


----------



## mycobraracr

Thanks  It's been so much fun! Kiersten and I are usually just talking crap to each other the hole time. It's what we do. The dogs have fun because they love running and jumping on things. It's very low stress for them. Especially compared to the other venues we play in. The dogs are collar and punishment free when we are there. It's all about fun and play. I love our trainer! She helps us figure out ways to make agility work without interfering with our other venues. It has made a huge impact on our bond and team work that has carried over into everything we do with them. I like the fact they take guidance from us, but are working somewhat independent. It has helped a bunch with directing them for searches, bites and other obstacles.


----------



## Jenny720

Great pictures!!!We dont do formal agility but have agility equipment in our yard to do for fun and exercise with direction. The dogs love it. I had max run through those tunnels as a young pup. My daughter has a chihuaha and he has so much fun they im going to sign them up for agility classes. It is a fun work out for all!!!


----------



## newlie

Great pictures! It looks like you all had fun!


----------



## Annabellam

Agility is a great idea. Will definitely keep him stimulated both physically and mentally.


----------

